# Reminder... 24 Season Premier... pad the ending



## ebonovic

With football games still on Sunday...

Pad that ending of the 24 Season Premier by at least an hour, and if you can "afford" the time.... more then that...


----------



## Kamakzie

Thanks I just padded my Sunday showing 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## MikeMar

Just padded 24 by an hour. Hope it doesn't go more than that


----------



## sieglinde

Living on the West Coast has its advantages.


----------



## MikeekiM

sieglinde said:


> Living on the West Coast has its advantages.


I was just thinking the same thing... (although I did get screwed on Cold Case this week)...


----------



## jehma

Is 24 really showing a 2 hour premier on Sunday and then a regular ep on Monday? What's going to be the regular timeslot?

I have to shuffle things around the Tivos because I have 3 regulars I record on Sunday.


----------



## AbMagFab

ebonovic said:


> Bad that ending


Are you trying to say you haven't liked the last couple seasons?


----------



## tomm1079

jehma said:


> Is 24 really showing a 2 hour premier on Sunday and then a regular ep on Monday? What's going to be the regular timeslot?
> 
> I have to shuffle things around the Tivos because I have 3 regulars I record on Sunday.


oh **** good point.....

then again..all my sunday stuff is fox and now it is 24...so i guess im safe.


----------



## ebonovic

Oops... (Bad that ending)


Both Sunday and Monday are 2 hour episodes ... Back To Back 4 Hours is what the current "commercials are stating"

Monday is the normal timeslot for 24


----------



## jcoulter

Thank for the heads up Earl. I hadn't thought of the game. I would have been kickin' myself.


----------

